# Walstad Shrimp Tank



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Is a good idea or has anyone tried soil based shrimp tank? Im going to start a shrimp tank but i dont know if i should make it soil based, because soil based tanks dont have much algae...


----------



## colinsk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 5 amanos in a 10 gallon tank and they find plenty of things to eat. Mostly they keep the plants clean. I could easily support 10 with a fish load more without it.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Nexed said:


> soil based tanks dont have much algae...


Sorry that I don't agree with the statement. Whether there is any algae or not in a tank, does not solely depending on whether it's soil based or not. Even a bare tank can have algae...soil based tank can have algae too. Algae is caused by imbalance of light, nutrients and CO2 in my opinion.

I believe there's a possibility that shrimps can survive in a NPT tank. In their natural habitat, they live around soil based environment too. Example: ghost shrimps live in paddy fields which are full of mud in South-East Asia. The difference is a tank is a closed environment. You should test it out using cheap shrimps to avoid losing your expensive CRS


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 90+ red cherries that start with 10 in 20 gallon long.
Also 14 tetras, 2 ottos and 1 dwarf cray live in their too.
I don't know if Natural have less birth rate on the cherries since I've never had a dedicated tank for shrimp in both Natural or Regular (equipment based).


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

The new ones I have in my 1 gal bowl seem to be doing fine with the soil, plants, etc. Most NPTs have some algae-- enough for a few shrimp. Don't the shrimp eat detritus as well as algae? If so, an NPT should be ideal for shrimp. 

Does anyone know of a reliable source for shrimp? I would like to get some really brightly colored cherry shrimp. The ones I have now are a washed-out brown that are hard to see.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Diane - I bought some beautiful bright red cherry shrimp and also very yellow shrimp from Wilma at the Cause http://www.wilmasthecause.org/index.html they shipped perfectly and have incredible color. She was a pleasure to do business with. I found her through the "for sale or trade" section here at apc. She is also on aquabid as well- her seller ID is Omb00726 http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1239765162


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Kim,

Thank you so much for your help. Sounds like just the vendor I wanted.

Diana


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Anytime Diane, I've not only really enjoyed wilma's shrimp but your book as well.


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

dwalstad heres a really red cherry shrimp seller on ebay:
Super Red Cherrys

Have never purchased from him but looks real good!
BTW im just gona stick with the non soil based for breeding the shrimps.
Will experiment with soil after i get a good population..


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

I have a 10g shrimp thank that I have who knows how many cherries in it and they do great. I keep them with endlers so they don't get eaten. I have tried on a couple of occasions to keep CRS and had miserable luck as they do not do well with high DOC. Here is another great source for excellent shrimp for those who are interested.

http://www.franksaquarium.com/ He almost always has the latest and greatest in shrimp not to mention a highly knowledgable person on all things shirmps.

Regards,
Erin


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

The shrimp, snail and crayfish eat all the left overs.
Great way to overfeed the tank, and still have the items consumed.
I feed the crayfish and shrimp, crab food from Hikura. Excellent stuff. Never any copper since that's bad for inverts.
My daughters tank has few shrimp to keep the Dward Gourami company. I don't feed them. They eat what ever.
Need to put some shrimp into the Betta tank. Great fun for the Betta


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

newbie314 said:


> The shrimp, snail and crayfish eat all the left overs.
> Great way to overfeed the tank, and still have the items consumed.


Nice! Another "Two-Fer".


----------

